# Hiding Amano Shrimp



## johnnygstacks (Apr 4, 2010)

Ive read somewhere that amano's are less shy in larger groups.

I have 5 amanos in my tank and they used to always chill around Java Fern attached to driftwood, it wasnt till plants started to fill in thick that they abandoned there driftwood area and dissapeared into a fast growing jungle of wisteria. I have since rescaped the tank and all 5 r back on the driftwood.

Probably not your lighting, I have a double T5 HO fixture and mine seem ok. I would add a few more shrimps, see if that works


----------



## Elbowsdeep (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks for the idea. Actually the morning after this post the shrimp were all swimming around and cleaning... I decided that I wanted to get a few more anyways so I went back to the LFS and got 3 more. So hopefully they'll all be happy.


----------



## bigboij (Jul 24, 2009)

took my amanos almost 2 mos before they warmed up to not just hiding under my prefilter


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

Mine are nocturnal now lol. when I first got them, they were out all of the time, but since being transfered into my 36 gal. and with the tank being controlled by the cherry's, they have taken to coming out in the late eve. and running around when the lights go out.


----------

